# Smart TV: is it worth it?



## Rangerscott

I'm not sure but I don't think any TV that has the internet apps built in can actually surf the web. You can only access what the apps allow. Sooooo.......it's really up to you. I don't like to use my TV more than I have to so it'll hopefully last longer since I don't upgrade but every 4-5 years.

What's the price difference between the two?


----------



## SuperSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> I'm not sure but I don't think any TV that has the internet apps built in can actually surf the web. You can only access what the apps allow. Sooooo.......it's really up to you. I don't like to use my TV more than I have to so it'll hopefully last longer since I don't upgrade but every 4-5 years.
> What's the price difference between the two?


The price difference is pretty remarkable. Maybe the following numbers will surprise you due to their hugeness, but that's because I live in a third world country where technology is incredibly expensive.

-1655 dolars the model without Smart TV (LW5700)
-2320 dolars the Smart TV model (LW4500)


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> I'm not sure but I don't think any TV that has the internet apps built in can actually surf the web. You can only access what the apps allow. Sooooo.......it's really up to you. I don't like to use my TV more than I have to so it'll hopefully last longer since I don't upgrade but every 4-5 years.
> What's the price difference between the two?


Wrong the LG smart TV's can browse the web

Also the LW5700 is a smart TV not sure what you are thinking (unless you aren't in the US I think there is an overseas version)

I just bought the 47LW5700 from costco which is "120hz" FPR 3D Smart TV (internet apps)

I actually really like the "Smart TV" features. It sync's perfectly with my PS3 Media Server program and also I have a Netflix account so that portion is great. I don't use the web browser built in because I just don't care too. However if you do want to use the web browser then I would recommend the add on LG motion remote so you can type faster but that is $100.

The interface is a little sluggish, but it works.


----------



## computerparts

What's a smart tv anyway?


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> What's a smart tv anyway?


Internet connected TV's for youtube netflix, hulu yada yada yada

They can also run proprietary apps and such


----------



## computerparts

Ahhh gotcha. Thanks


----------



## van13330gg

I'm not sure if worth it or not. My friend's family just bought this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QXFHJG

It's internet feature is not very responsive. The keyboard is so small and uncomfortable...it's like using a tiny querty phone to browse through the internet on a big screen.


----------



## Remonster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSZ*
> 
> The price difference is pretty remarkable. Maybe the following numbers will surprise you due to their hugeness, but that's because I live in a third world country where technology is incredibly expensive.
> -1655 dolars the model without Smart TV (LW5700)
> -2320 dolars the Smart TV model (LW4500)


With that kind of price difference, there is no way the "Smart TV" is worth it. I guarantee you'll use the features 2 or 3 times and get over it, especially if you already have an infinitely more capable laptop and PS3 available.


----------



## Nicnivian

You can always buy the smart TV box later, and for usually much cheaper.

Here in Australia, where I work, I think we have them for $199. And that's in an expensive bricks and mortar store.

LG SmartTV Upgrader box

Obviously, this may not be helpful if it's not what you're looking for, but I thought I'd throw out a suggestion.
For the price difference on those T.V's tho, I'd tell them their dreamin...

But as stated, with a PS3 and a laptop. It's just not needed.


----------



## SuperSZ

Ok guys, thanks for your comments. I've decided that I'll go with the model without Smart TV features and if then the whole things gets much better and useful I'll buy that LG Smart box or whatever it's called, or the Logitech Revue (I've seen videos of it and looks nice and I think it definitly is a "tv smartizer"







).

btw, I made a mistake about the models:

-1655 dolars the model without Smart TV *(LW4500)*
-2320 dolars the Smart TV model *(LW5700)*

I have another question: the model I'll buy has 3 HDMI ports. It's a decent ammount, but as you know, nowadays more and more stuff comes with HDMI so I was wondering: does this thing works nice? :

http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-Premium-wireless-adapter/dp/B0049SCB2Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323152498&sr=8-3

????


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSZ*
> 
> Ok guys, thanks for your comments. I've decided that I'll go with the model without Smart TV features and if then the whole things gets much better and useful I'll buy that LG Smart box or whatever it's called, or the Logitech Revue (I've seen videos of it and looks nice and I think it definitly is a "tv smartizer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> btw, I made a mistake about the models:
> 
> -1655 dolars the model without Smart TV *(LW4500)*
> -2320 dolars the Smart TV model *(LW5700)*
> 
> I have another question: the model I'll buy has 3 HDMI ports. It's a decent ammount, but as you know, nowadays more and more stuff comes with HDMI so I was wondering: does this thing works nice? :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-Premium-wireless-adapter/dp/B0049SCB2Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323152498&sr=8-3
> 
> ????


wow lw5700 for 2320? I got mine for 899

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarin

Yeah, if I had other streaming options I would forgo the smart tv goodies due largely to redundancy. A TV should be pretty damn good at its primary task: picture quality. Anything else is ancillary.

However, I was wondering, at those prices you are quoting why not look into the Samsung D8000 line? Amazon is selling the 55" for $1500 or so. It is very much on par with the Sony XBR, but at a much better price point.


----------



## SuperSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> wow lw5700 for 2320? I got mine for 899
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


Because I'm from a third world country and technology is much more expensive than in USA or Europe. Plus it's not just 2320 dolars: I had to make a conversion. The actual price would be 10000 argentinian pesos, but our currency is devaluated so that 1 US dolar equals to 4.23 argentinian pesos, and our wages are in pesos, so actually it's not just a few dolars more expensive: for us it would be more than 4 times the price
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarin*
> 
> Yeah, if I had other streaming options I would forgo the smart tv goodies due largely to redundancy. A TV should be pretty damn good at its primary task: picture quality. Anything else is ancillary.
> However, I was wondering, at those prices you are quoting why not look into the Samsung D8000 line? Amazon is selling the 55" for $1500 or so. It is very much on par with the Sony XBR, but at a much better price point.


I'll be ok with a 42" tv because it's for my bedroom (55" is too freakin huge xD). Plus I like the LG Cinema 3D because of the passive 3D technology it has (only LG and some Vizio TVs has that). Plus the thing about the prices I mentioned above


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperSZ*
> 
> Because I'm from a third world country and technology is much more expensive than in USA or Europe
> I'm from a third world country where technology is much more expensive than in USA or Europe. Plus I'll be ok with a 42" tv because it's for my bedroom (55" is too freakin huge xD). Plus I like the LG Cinema 3D because of the passive 3D technology it has (only LG and some Vizio TVs has that)


That is unfortunate, not that you live in another country, just the cost.

the passive 3D isn't very good from what i've seen if you sit far enough back you don't see the detail loss. But then again i've never tried a 3D bluray so maybe that would look much nicer


----------

